# wildcamping first timer a little worrried



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

We have 4 nights booked at Haven in Littlesea from Monday, I had planned to travel down form Sussex on Sunday and find a stopover for one night arriving late.

I have found all sites in the area either want three days min or no late arrivals, I was going to just pull up somewhere and crash out from about 10pm until early the next morning, but the database has no wild camp areas at all on our route.

What is the best way for me to go about finding somewhere? Or have I got no hope at this time of year?

Thanks


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Try here - you my have to join to get the Wldcamping
Locations though.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just nose around and you will be sure to find a layby or just off the main road down a lane you will probably find a quiet spot.

If you see a lorry parked up for the night with cab curtains drawn then that will be OK for you too.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Just search this site and see all the advice about wildcamping

like arrive late, go early
Don't get in the line of anyone's home
etc etc.

At the weekend industrial estates/ business estates are good - no-one working at them, no competition for the parking, no-one drinking there or otherwise lurking around etc


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies I will take your advice, follow my nose and see how it pans out, we will certainly be arriving late, so hopefully a lay-by just off the main road will do the job.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

As it's your first time 'wild camping' and you are a bit worried, it might be a good idea to look for a 24 hour Tesco supermarket. Tesco are usually pretty motorhome friendly and don't normally mind you parking up overnight, especially if you park in a quiet area of the car park away from the main entrance. As Tesco has got good security lighting and the store is open 24/7 you will probably not feel quite so vulnerable. 

Other than that why not ask a local pub or restaurant with an adjoining car park, that if you have a meal or a drink in their premises, would they allow you to park up there for the night? We have done this before and usually most landlords, if you are spending money in their premises, don't have a problem with it! 

Good luck and let us know how you get on and where you end up?

Sue


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I am pleased to hear Tescos have changed their policy again Sue. I few years ago our local one put a maximum stay of a couple of hours on their car park entrance board


stew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Stew always ask the Manager first and they are very obliging.
I emailed Tesco's head office and they said always ask the Manager first.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I think in some places Tesco don't actually own their car parks and some 'clamper' manages it for the owner.

As to wildcamping for the first time I think the best rule is if it doesn't feel comfortable don't do it.

I am assuming the Littlsea is Weymouth here are one or two that may not be too far from your track

>MHF data base Kingston nr Swanage< 

You might try the central carpark at Salisbury (careful one route in has a low bridge)

>MHF database Port Solent<

Note please: I haven't personally stayed at any of these.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

artona said:


> I am pleased to hear Tescos have changed their policy again Sue. I few years ago our local one put a maximum stay of a couple of hours on their car park entrance board
> 
> stew


Oh I wasn't aware there used to be a limit on how long you could park at Tescos Stew! We have only ever parked at a couple of Tesco supermarkets overnight; one in Dover and the other was somewhere enroute to somewhere but where abouts that was now, I can't honestly recall!

We did ask if it was ok to park there though and as we did some grocery shopping at the same time, plus it was around 8.00 in the evening and the store wasn't busy, they were quite obliging and helpful!

Hope this helps?

Sue


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I think Frank has it sussed Sue. Its worth checking on the sign as you go in

stew


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

artona said:


> I think Frank has it sussed Sue. Its worth checking on the sign as you go in
> 
> stew


Never encountered a problem as yet Stew - so I think we are fairly competent at sussing most potential pitfalls out re 'wildcamping' but thanks for the advice though! :thumbright:

Sue


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have started using pubs, we google pubs in the area, then google earth the location to see that the car park is big enough, research the pub reviews etc online, then phone the manager and we are sorted, we usually get our water filled also.

I hadn't thought of using supermarkets but as I have the POIs on my satnave it also sounds a good idea.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Sonesta said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > I think Frank has it sussed Sue. Its worth checking on the sign as you go in
> ...


I am not suggesting you are not competent Sue but just to be certain about the parking I have just called the tesco, copdock, ipswich store I was thinking of and the customer service have confirmed that the maximum stay is 4 hours. If the manager gives permission then I guess we are ok, (although I did not confirm this or even talk to customer services about that) but otherwise there is a possibility of being moved on or waking up to a clamp or ticket.

Its just best to be fore-warned

stew


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

artona said:


> I am not suggesting you are not competent Sue but just to be certain about the parking I have just called the tesco, copdock, ipswich store I was thinking of and the customer service have confirmed that the maximum stay is 4 hours. If the manager gives permission then I guess we are ok, (although I did not confirm this or even talk to customer services about that) but otherwise there is a possibility of being moved on or waking up to a clamp or ticket.
> 
> Its just best to be fore-warned
> 
> stew


Very true Stew!

Oh my goodness - I knew you were not suggesting we were incompetent, I was merely pointing out that we usually check such matters out as a matter of course anyway but your advice was nevertheless appreciated and I thank you for your kind concerns. 

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

no problem at all Sue   

stew


----------

